# ED on week 3 of cruise.



## Preza87 (Apr 25, 2018)

Got a issue down stairs that i have never had before. I can't seem to maintain a hard on for more then 5mins, which is getting slightly embarrassing for both me n this missis ?

Cycle was 16 weeks

Test E 250 twice a week for 16 weeks

Deca 300 twice a week for 8 weeks

Dbol 50mg ed for 8 weeks

Anavar at 100mg ed for last 4 weeks.

Cruise is sustanon every other day at 50ml per pin.


----------

